# The rest of my crazy family!



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

Our house is very full. Adding onto our family of 5 girls [ages ranging from 5 months to 19] my parents, and my fiancee, we have:

Ginger, our large dog--we think she might be mostly lab and part newfoundland. She's such a good dog. Except sometimes she thinks she's a lap dog or something. 









Herb, short for Herbie Husker[my dad is a die hard husker fan] which is our cuddler cat. He loves to be cuddled with and petted. 









Canadia, because of her hat, my sister thought it would be funny to make a reference to the ongoing joke about Canada being America's hat.. She's our new mama cat.. She had her two kittens about 6 weeks ago.









As for her kittens, There is Joey [the white one] and Muffin [the black one]









Then, my fiancee keeps a ball python [Abby] downstairs in a cage.. Not really my favorite animal, but she does some cute things sometimes... And dont worry, Bbyy and Abby never meet!! 










Edit: The pictures weren't working and my mom got rid of the frogs.


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much!! 

Abby stays in or around her cage, and I never touch her.. it kinda freaks me out.. plus, she always seems to be shedding [like in the picture]


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw. She's such a pretty snake!! Abby is only about a year old.. 

Gogo is soo much bigger than our Abby, considering that Abby is only about 2 feet long or so. [im not all that good with visual measurement.]


----------

